# كل ماتريد عن اجهزة القياس



## م/ نسرين (29 أبريل 2006)

*كتاب رائع عن اجهزة القياس المعملية ارجو ان يستفيد الجميع منه*


----------



## ئةندازيار (6 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا

اشكرك


----------



## مالك ددباس (15 مايو 2006)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## ابراهيم الانصارى (18 مايو 2006)

الله يكرمك ويحسن اليك


----------



## عبد سات (19 مايو 2006)

مشكور الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## eng1 (28 مايو 2006)

nesreen samy قال:


> *كتاب رائع عن اجهزة القياس المعملية ارجو ان يستفيد الجميع منه*


ghjgkjhgytvbv


----------



## eng1 (28 مايو 2006)

شكرا ا اختى


----------



## ean (26 يونيو 2006)

tknkssssssssss


----------



## محمد الشهاوى (26 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو الحارث الجميلي (13 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
اختي الله يحفظ ..وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ابو الحارث الجميلي (13 يوليو 2006)

اخواني الاعزاء 
انا مهندس مي مجال السيطره والنظم
مافي احد عندو شيء نستفاد منا في هذا المجال اي شيء كتاب ام دوره ام كراس اي شيء وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء..مع الشكر


----------



## instrument (11 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم:
انا الان ادرس هندسة الالات الدقيقه والتحكم(instrumentation and control) وهو تخصص نادر جدا ويصعب الحصول على الكتب في هذا المجال .شكرا للأخت نسرين على هذا الكتاب فقد افرحني وجود اعضاء مهتمين في هذا المجال الهندسي الرائع.


----------



## شوان غازي (23 مارس 2007)

شكرا سعيك مشكور


----------



## القزونى (23 مارس 2007)

شكر وتسلم اناملك


----------



## ziadpc (25 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا للأخت نسرين على هذا الكتاب


----------



## أحمد كبها (27 مارس 2007)

شكرا أخت نسرين


----------



## ymselim (29 مارس 2007)

الف شكر على هذا الكتاب


----------



## ENG. MAHMOUD GAMAL (30 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## يقظان القيسي (25 أبريل 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
شكرا جزيلا 
اخوكم 
يقظان القيسي
العراق


----------



## ymselim (25 أبريل 2007)

الف شكر على هذا الكتاب القيم


----------



## القزونى (25 أبريل 2007)

جزاكى الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس الاسلامي (25 أبريل 2007)

الله يعزك اخي


----------



## اياس السراج (25 أبريل 2007)

شكرا يا اختي اتمنى لك مستقبلا زاهرا


----------



## طالبة المعرفه (28 أبريل 2007)

It is useful.
Thanks


----------



## المهندس يحيى (28 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك أخت نسرين


----------



## محمد عمر يوسف (1 مايو 2007)

شكراعلى هذا الكتاب الرائع ومزيد من العطاء


----------



## م محمد على رصاص (4 مايو 2007)

مرسى يا نسرين كتاب لذيذ جدا


----------



## aliyat (5 مايو 2007)

الله يبارك فيكى نسرين


----------



## فهد_fahad (6 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم
يا حبذا لو وجد منتدى خاص باجهزة القياس الدقيقة والتحكم


----------



## المهندس شمس (6 مايو 2007)

:63: اه اه


----------



## ليندا اوركان (28 مارس 2010)

تسلمي جاري التحميل


----------



## محمد ابوصلاح (30 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أتراب (2 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## المهندس يحيى (5 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك ملف مفيد جدا


----------



## عهد احمد يوسف (7 أبريل 2010)

*اريد دارة شحن مع ايقاف شحن لبطارية 12 فولت*

شكرا لكم جزيل الشكر اخوكم عهد احمد يوسف:31:


----------



## ابوعبدالرحمن سالم (9 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في مزان حسناتك يوم القيامة


----------



## ادور (10 أبريل 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر كتير لكم ولكم كل التقدم


----------



## مجتبى سودان (12 أبريل 2010)

اشكرك على المجهود


----------



## بيآآع أألورد (12 أبريل 2010)

تسلم ياباشا


----------



## مالك حسن (28 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووره​


----------



## ابو البحار (29 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور يا برنس


----------



## ابو البحار (29 ديسمبر 2011)




----------



## فبرير (30 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا و بارك فيك


----------



## saad_srs (30 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------

